# USU -vs- BYU Basketball



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Tight game. USU was in it the whole game. I thought BYU would own the Aggies this year but maybe it's just all the Jimmer hype. My opinion right now is that BYU is a hair over-rated. What do you think?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Ratings in November mean absolutely nothing. In fact, ratings in basketball mean nothing in my opinion. When by the end of the year, every conference champion has teh chance to compete for the national title, ratings are meaningless, because they ultimately don't determine who is the best. It will be proven over the course of the year, which teams are the "top 25". Last night, my Cougars showed they were better than the Aggies, when playing in the Marriott Center.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

There was some home cooking, that foul on Weasley was BS. But the Aggies lost because they didn't take care of the ball, they had too many turnovers. If they would of cut their turnovers by even a 1/3 and made some of their dang free throws, this would of been another ten point win by USU. BYU won, but I am not sure the better team won, LOL.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

jahan said:


> There was some home cooking, that foul on Weasley was BS. But the Aggies lost because they didn't take care of the ball, they had too many turnovers. If they would of cut their turnovers by even a 1/3 and made some of their dang free throws, this would of been another ten point win by USU. BYU won, but I am not sure the better team won, LOL.


The foul on Wesley was correct. Even Stew Morrill and Tai Wesley admitted it was correct after the game. He threw his elbows and the NCAA is now calling that more strictly. You could make the argument that it was not a flagrant foul, but that officiating crew has officiated in several NC and Final Four games and they reviewed the play for several minutes to make sure they got it right. The fouls were actually pretty even with BYU receiving 22 while the Aggies received 23. The difference was BYU shot 23 for 30 (76.7%) from the charity stripe, while the Aggies shot a very poor 15 of 26 (57.7%). If you want to point to one thing that made the difference in a very tight contest there you go. Props to Utah State though. They looked like a very good team, and I have always admired Stew Morrill. The Aggies probably have the best hoops program in the state - just not this year.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Wesley got away with the throw down of Jimmer in the first half as well. If you're going to complain about the officiating at least recognize the fact that both teams got jobbed. 

At the start of each season officials are given the years points of emphasis. It's the same in high school officiating. The tv announcers commented that the high elbows is one point that the NCAA is cracking down on . The teams are aware of all points of emphasis before the season even starts. It was a ticky tack foul but one that they knew beforehand the officials would be looking for this season. I was surprised it drew a T though. 

The announcers made the comment that Stew had said from here on out both teams would play a home and home each year. I hope that is true. With the Utes being as bad as they are this has turned into the only legit basketball rivalry in the state. As a aggie alumni I like to see Stew and his teams do well. I enjoyed watching the game last night and hope that they really do start playing a couple times each year. 

Shane


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

mm73, I was just giving you guys a hard time, the Aggies lost that game on their own and while I agree their free throws were bad, the big difference were turn overs. The Aggies had like 14 turnovers and I can't seem to find the stat anymore, but I saw it last night, the Cougars had over 20 points of a turnovers, that is the key to the game. The Aggies shot lights out from the 3 point line, but were sloppy and Jimmy is the man. Congrats the Cougars. Wesley is our Karl Malone, LOL.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

jahan said:


> Wesley is our Karl Malone, LOL.


Tai Wesley is a stud. BYU dropped the ball BIG TIME by not recruiting him. I mean, the guy played his HS ball right across the street at Provo HS, and his older brother Mekeli Wesley was an All-Conference player at BYU ten years ago.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

But what did Stew mean with his post game comments "Both teams played hard but this time the bad guys won." May not be the exact quote but that's what I remember. I thought the Y was the good guys and the Aggies were the bad guys? LOL


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> I thought BYU would own the Aggies this year but maybe it's just all the Jimmer hype. My opinion right now is that BYU is a hair over-rated. What do you think?


Remember that BYU is not an elite team with elite players. Jimmer is only one man. He's a really, really good college basketball player who will find a spot in the NBA as a sharpshooter. The Cougars are still weak down low and they'll still struggle against teams that are athletic in the post. A few national pundits picked BYU to win the MWC, but far more chose San Diego St. or UNLV. I think it's fair to say those are likely going to be the three best teams in the MWC. BYU will only go as far as Jimmer can carry them.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Kind of like how Danny Ainge took Greg Kite into the sweet 16 and then pulled him into the NBA for a few seasons?


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

I think people are underestimating both teams. Yes, BYU is ranked in the top 25. USU is not far behind and has been receiving votes towards getting them into the rankings. This early in the season, very few ranked teams are playing good teams, preferring to tune up against the powderpuffs. I'd expect some sloppy moments from just about anybody until late November. 

I can't think of a closer matched game being played so far this season. Both have coaches that do a great job with the kids in preparing them for each game. As the season progresses, both teams will get better and cut down on the sloppy play. Hopefully, the charity toss percentages will improve as well and I fully expect both teams to make it to the big dance in March.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

HighNDry said:


> But what did Stew mean with his post game comments "Both teams played hard but this time the bad guys won." May not be the exact quote but that's what I remember. I thought the Y was the good guys and the Aggies were the bad guys? LOL


Maybe he saw this on the scoreboard: http://www.ksl.com/?nid=498&sid=13326325
Very unfortunate, and very embarrassing for BYU.


----------

